# OOOPS!!! What have I done?



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Tried to change my email address and signature - new job and new car!

Clearly something worked, as when creating this account it told me the new email address is already in use :?

But now my account is locked or inactive. Did not get a new key or activation message to the new email address and cannot log on to old address.

Is it possible to sort out the old username? Cant stand all these sequels and prequels.

Cheers

John


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

clcik forgot my password, and you should get an email with the access link to reativate the account....

Jae


----------



## ouTTrageous2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Jae

Thanks for the response, tried that got the following:-

"_Sorry, but your password cannot be retrieved because your account is currently inactive. Please contact the forum administrator for more information._ "

Can you help?

John


----------

